# Searching for old friend Michael O'Rourke . Previously worked on W.H. ORBELL NZ



## janette (Jul 5, 2015)

I am searching for an old friend from 1978. Mike worked on this dredge in Tauranga.
If you know Mike, please let him know I am wanting to contact him. Mike lived in Timaru.(==D)

This is the information I have found regarding the dredge. 

(Does anyone know of the current whereabouts of the former Timaru Harbour Board dredge W.H. ORBELL.
Built by Simon Lobnitz, Renfrew, Scotland in 1962 as a self propelled bucket hopper dredge, she was converted in 1976 to a Trailer Suction Dredge and as such was the largest such dredge owned in New Zealand. She was of 1,513grt on dimensions of 79.76m x 12.22m x 4.115m.
She was sold in 1988 and towed to Thailand (I think) and was renamed L.M. TREASURE. When I last heard of her she was dredging in the Bangkok area, but that was about 10 years ago).


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

A rather belated greetings to you* janette *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Janette,

Also on behalf of the SN Moderators, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey!
You will thoroughly enjoy your time on SN and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. 

We do have a Mike O'Rourke who is a member here on SN; however, just in case you go chasing him down, I know him personally and I can assure you he is not the one you are looking for.

Good luck anyway with your search. (Thumb)


----------

